# Tobbe's wahoo!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Just Tobbe and I on the Topaz yesterday. One bite all day and we put it in the fish box!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job! Hard to beat fresh hoo.

Mike


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice Scott. It looked nice out there


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*wahooooooooo!!!!!!*


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to stick with it captain, obviously that was the hoo that we lost. Nice talking to you on the vhf, we turned N about 3pm, wish that weedline would have been more productive oh well, stopped on the way in few Aj, some nice snapper spots for opening weekend.

See you out there this summer,

Evan / WAR DAWG


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Good fish. Looks like that Topaz is doing what she is built to do.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job Scott... glad you got out and a nice Woo to boot.

Jim


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

The wahoo was 41.2 pounds at Outcast!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

At the scale.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Tobbe!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

way to go !


----------

